# Zur Homeansicht wechseln



## SirBaros (24. Jun 2011)

Hallo,

ich moechte wenn ich in meinem Android App auf einen bestimmten Button klicke (also Folge von fehlerhafter Eingabe) in die Homeansicht wechsle bzw. spinge.

Wie kann ich das machen. Mit Intent kann ich zwar Frames tauschen aber ich moechte ja in die Homeansicht??

Eventuell koennte das beenden der Anwendung auch ausreichen, aber habe keine Idee der Umsetzung,

Danke


----------



## Swoop (27. Jun 2011)

So kannst du die Anwendung beenden:


```
System.exit(0);
```

Grüße Swoop


----------



## SirBaros (27. Jun 2011)

Hey Swoop,

leider geht das nicht, er beendet nur die aktuelle Activity. Soll ja alles beenden.


----------



## MiDniGG (27. Jun 2011)

Hey,

so weit ich weiß, ist es von Android nicht vorgesehen, dass eine Anwendung komplett beendet wird. Eigentlich gibt es nur die finish()-Methode der Activities...

Wenn ich mich irre bitte gerne korrigieren.


----------



## Swoop (27. Jun 2011)

hm interessant,

ich dachte eigentlich er macht die Anwendung mit diesem Befehl komplett zu. Gut zu wissen, dass er damit nur die aktuelle Activity beendet...


----------



## SirBaros (27. Jun 2011)

Muss doch moeglich sein, manche Apps muss man indem man in die Homeansicht wechselt das App von neuem Starte und Laden.

Habe bisher noch keine Work Around Loesung fuer mein Problem gefunden.


----------



## SirBaros (27. Jun 2011)

Soo hab was gefunden,....

wusste doch das es moeglich ist.

Mit der Methode moveTaskToBack() springt man aus der Anwendung in die Homeansicht.

Hier mal kleines Beispiel:

[Java]
public void goBack(){

  moveTaskToBack(true);

}[/Java]


----------

